# Wanting to adopt another female



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in SW Indiana and currently limited to how far I can go for an adoption. :c I did check out rattietattierescue.com and I did find a girl I would love to adopt, but they're three hours away from me. I would love to be able to find someone who had an accidental litter that way I can raise the little one up. But honestly, I'm not sure what to do. I really want to adopt another girl but finding a single one that is within a reasonable distance from me is rather difficult.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you looked on your local CL?


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Before I answer, what does CL stand for?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Craigslist


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

OHH! Yeah I have. That was the second place I looked actually. First place was my local humane society, but the only ones they'll adopt out as a single are males. I'll keep scouting around and maybe I'll find an accidental litter or a young female or something.


----------

